
Ask HN: Startup running out of money, shall I leave? - throwawayde
Hi,<p>Throwaway account for obvious reasons..<p>Working for a startup for last two and half years. 
The product was launched early last year, could not get the expected traction.<p>End of last year, I came to know that company is running out of cash. And it was also reflected some how from the speech of CEO. CEO+Product people put a plan to have a monetization strategy. And its fairly extravagant. Finding a new job will not be tough but I was one of the early employee of the company. And the CEO plus colleagues are wonderful people to work with.<p>When I think about leaving the company, it hurts. But on the other hand, I have a family to support. If I leave now and the company survives I will feel guilty in future.<p>What you would do if you were in my situation? Thanks for feedback.
======
philbo
If it was me, I'd definitely leave.

I can remember multiple occasions over the years where, in hindsight, I hung
around somewhere longer than I should have. I can't remember a single time
when I left somewhere too early.

If you're already thinking about it, it's time.

------
paulgrimes1
Unless you're a founder, I'd leave if I were you. You have a responsibility to
your family to do the best by them. Good luck!

------
staticautomatic
You should leave. They will not figure out how to make money before they run
out.

------
PaulHoule
Do you have equity?

~~~
throwawayde
No, I don't have equity.

~~~
icedchai
Why are you working at a startup if you don't have equity? You should
definitely leave.

